# Mudrunner trouble



## Purplemoose (Nov 28, 2020)

Bought a mudrunner new about 8 months ago. Haven’t used it a ton, but I’m now doing a larger home job that I planned to use it.
My corners are rolled and glazed, time to run my corners. I go to pump it up today and the piston won’t hold. I pump it full, and it pistons the mud right out like the handle it twisted and activated. Anyone have suggestions where I should begin troubleshooting this?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The white part above the handle, I think there is a wee hole to shoot lube in, Otherwise above and below this, Get lube in there twist back and forth it might come free, could be mud in there thats made it stick, or hose it out sounds likes its jambed open.


----------

